# Kitless Celluloid Fountain Pens



## luke39uk (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello all, 

 I've been a member of the IAP for a few years and visit the forums most days to keep up to date, and to gain inspiration from the very talented people who post on this forum.

 I haven't posted any pictures of my pens for some time, so I thought I'd better remedy the situation.

 The pens are my own design and are made from vintage Celluloid, with Ebonite nib sections. I make the cap bands from brass tube and have them plated along with the roller clips and the cap top logo.

 The nib is a good quality steel nib made by Jowo-Berliner from Germany and the pen uses a cartridge convertor ink filling system.

 I look forward to hearing your comments.


----------



## turbowagon (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow!  These are all excellent and a great inspiration to aspiring kitless penmakers.

Love the vintage material, your custom metalwork, and the ebonite sections.

Thanks for sharing!  I'm really looking forward to seeing more of your work in the future.

- Joe


----------



## aggromere (Nov 11, 2010)

They all are great looking, from top to bottom.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Bryan, long time no hear!!  
Have you stopped using your logo'd clips? Looks like you have replaced them with the custom end cap? Great as usual!!:wink:


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 11, 2010)

Outstanding workmanship and wonderful materials . Stunning pens !!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 11, 2010)

Wonderful stuff.


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Simply Marvelous, Bryan! I'm glad to know that your keyboard still works! I look forward to many more stunning pens to come!


----------



## TurnaPen (Nov 11, 2010)

I think I might have to move to the United Kingdom! first Skippy, now Bryan! what great individualized turning, such elegant pens, Amos


----------



## tim self (Nov 11, 2010)

Very inspirational.  Amazing work.


----------



## ToddMR (Nov 12, 2010)

I think the gray and black one is my favorite.  Good quality work.  I can't even imagine being able to do something like that anytime soon.


----------



## johnspensandmore (Nov 12, 2010)

Simply awesome!


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 12, 2010)

Bryan,
Those are fantastic.  I really like the lines of the pens-great design.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 12, 2010)

Bryan those are gorgeous, absolutely fantastic work on each one, great to see you posting your creations!


----------



## Stick Rounder (Nov 12, 2010)

Great looking pens.


----------



## BigguyZ (Nov 12, 2010)

Inspiring!


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 12, 2010)

Beautiful work as always, Bryan!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 12, 2010)

Absolutely awesome.


----------



## luke39uk (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi Skippy good to hear from you, keep coming up with those great ideas. I'm still using the logo clips on my larger Sentinel style fountain pens.I came across the roller clips and thought they would look better with the Celluloid material.

 Mark and Lou great to hear from both of you.

Thanks to everyone for the kind comments with regard to my pens, I'll try and post some more pens when I get a little time away from my studio/workshop.
Bryan


----------



## mrburls (Nov 12, 2010)

Beautiful work Bryan. Great style and craftsmanship.  

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## dgscott (Nov 12, 2010)

Muy bueno, as we say around here. Do you cut your threads with taps and dies or on a metal lathe?

Doug


----------



## Parson (Nov 12, 2010)

I travel to the UK every two or three years. If I can make my way to Worcester, would you show me how you make your pens? That's impressive!


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 12, 2010)

Beautiful classic designs.  I love them all..thanks for sharing!


----------



## johncrane (Nov 12, 2010)

Awesome pens Brian! i love the vintage blanks.


----------



## Rfturner (Nov 12, 2010)

those look great and they remind me of vintage pens, I love the Blue one in the first pic


----------



## luke39uk (Nov 13, 2010)

Doug the multi-start threads for the cap and barrel are threaded on my Myford metal lathe.

Randall if you are near Worcester in the UK anytime you are welcome to call in and see how the pens are made.

Bryan


----------



## hewunch (Nov 13, 2010)

Absolutely amazing. Hard for me to pick a fav, but I really like the blue and black one.


----------

